# Update on Secret :(



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As I mentioned in my post last week, Secret no longer enjoys cuddling with me anymore. I have been trying to continue to take her to bed with me and she usually sleeps just fine on the bed although she shakes and shakes and shakes until she finally falls asleep.

Today I was sitting in my chair and 1/2 and ottoman with Lacie and Breeze and reading a book and I saw that Secret was up and walking around. So, I grabbed her and put her up on the chair with us. She began shaking and I tried to calm her and cuddle on her It was nap time, so I thought she would just lay down and go to sleep. Instead she started rambling around the chair. I thought she was just finding a comfortable place to lay. Instead, she walked right off the edge of the chair and landed on the tile floor (pretty hard). I got down and picked her up to see that she was OK She seemed dazed but had landed on her feet. I held her and cuddled her until she fell asleep.

Don't feel comfortable having her sleep on the bed because it's very high, so I've moved one of her favorite beds on the floor next to my bed. This might freak her out too, because she might not realize where she is.

Something seems to happen almost every day that makes me feel worse about the situation.

I'm in tears over this as I still don't know what to do.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

When I have had senior dogs who I feared could not be trusted to stay safe on the bed (or young puppies I wanted to sleep with) I often put them in a bag on the bed (sherpa or sturdi bags). I also have sometimes put a crate on a bedside table or bench. I like them close to me and I know they usually prefer to stay close.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Lynn, :grouphug: I know that when Maddie came to live with Paula, she used a soft crate and put it on her bed so Maddie was next to them, but safe. I am not suggesting this, but a very long time ago, when my Sandi was like that, I took the bed off its frame and had the matress and foundation on the floor so it was easier for him, the bedroom is carpeted also, so I did not worry that much.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gosh Lynn. Poor Secret. I wish I had words of wisdom for you but I don't. I think you're a wonderful Mommy to her. Hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy is like that now,she kinda tolerates cuddles ,since she can't see other than shadows she doesn't always realize she's being pet.. just the shadow coming at her.. until I pet her a couple times and she realizes it's a hand petting her,not another dog coming at her..which Emily and Sasha do go at her sometimes..
She sleeps between Al and I so she doesn't fall off the bed..She will usually stay where we put her.. When she gets to the point she doesn't we'll make a bed for her near us..
She used to like to cuddle on the couch but she has a hard time gettign comfy and rambles on the couch ,so we let her on the floor and she makes her way back to the kitchen to her bed usually


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry Secret isn't doing well. It's so hard to see them get older and have difficulties. Getting old is not easy. Hopefully you can keep her comfortable.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, I think you already have great feedback and advice from everyone here. I wish the situation was easier for both you and Secret. I know you are doing your best and are such a great Mommy to her. Sending you and Secret love and hugs.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

A lady I know that has senior pugs uses beds similar to this one on either side of their bed. Might be an idea.

KidCo DreamPod, Midnight - Walmart.com


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ru used to sleep in a crate in our room like the other dogs, but when she got older, I thought it was uncomfortable. I let her do as she pleased, and she ended up sleeping in another room. Why don't you just try keeping a cozy bed on the floor in your bedroom...you might find that she prefers to sleep alone.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy prefers to sleep alone sometimes,other times she wants so snuggle with Amber...
I like that Dream Pod, that's a cute idea,,Bitsy would try to jump off so I'd have to put her Sherpa soft carrier, on it...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww I'm sure you felt bad after she fell, it's good though she was comfortable in your arms afterwards. I think I would try the soft bag as well Lynn.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynn, I'm so sorry..I can't really add anything right now but hopefully putting her in a soft crate next to you at night will work..my Teddy and Lily sleep in them on tables right next to my pillow..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I tried the soft bag, but that upset Lacie too much, so now Secret is not to the bed on the floor in her favorite bed. We'll see how that works out. She seems happiest to be in this bed by herself most of the time, so I have begun taking it from room to room with me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn, this reminds me so much of Miss Bow :blush: I remember Miss Bow falling down the stairs in our RV, made me sick, I finally bought a baby playpen, the small kind, we put it in our RV living, kitchen area, I put her bed and water in the playpen, that way I didn't worry, I knew she felt safe, I had to blend her food and feed her with a spoon, do you remember how I put her on the side of me, gosh it was hard, Miss Bow wore diapers, she really was like a baby, she did love to be held like a baby:wub: I'd wrap her in a Blankie and rock her and sing to her. Those were precious moments, but I also remember all the stress, 
Poor little Secret she's just old, you have been such a good mommy. You'll know when it's time to help her make the journey to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Lynn, this is such a difficult situation. I once had a vet tell me there were three things he thought I should consider when making this kind of decision. Did the dog get up and greet me when I came home, was she eating, and third, was she able to control her bodily functions. Still, such a hard decision. As others have said, you will know when the time is right.


----------

